# Automator : créer une barre d'avancement



## Madmac (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un processus Automator qui sauvegarde des dossiers et éteint l'ordi tout seul.
je voudrais avoir une barre d'avancement du processus.
Est-ce possible et si oui, par quel bout commencer ?

Peut-être commencer par poster au bon endroit ? 

Il y a cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", en tête d'Applications qui précise (à ceux qui prennent le temps de la lire) que pour Automator, on poste dans le forum concerné par l'application à automatiser. Quand cette application est Mac OS, c'est donc dans "Customisation" que ça doit se passer ! On déménage.


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Décembre 2011)

Madmac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un processus Automator qui sauvegarde des dossiers et éteint l'ordi tout seul.
> je voudrais avoir une barre d'avancement du processus.
> Est-ce possible et si oui, par quel bout commencer ?


Bonjour

Avec appleScript rien n'est prévu, donc je pense qu'avec Automator c'est pareil.

En AppleScript, plusieurs solutions, utiliser un code externe que le script va commander.

Où alors si c'est juste pour savoir quand le code est terminé, un truc simple (que j'utilise) en début de code créer une icône personnalisée sur le bureau et en fin de code l'éliminer par le Terminal (évite le passage par la corbeille).

@+


----------



## Madmac (26 Décembre 2011)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Avec appleScript rien n'est prévu, donc je pense qu'avec Automator c'est pareil.
> 
> ...



oui, ce serait déjà pas mal.
Je pourrais créer une icône à chaque étape... 
comment faites-vous pour créer juste une icône ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Décembre 2011)

Madmac a dit:


> oui, ce serait déjà pas mal.
> Je pourrais créer une icône à chaque étape...
> comment faites-vous pour créer juste une icône ?


Bonjour

J'ai créé une icône personnalisée sur un dossier (une chope de bière).

Le code en début, fait une copie de ce dossier sur le bureau, et en fin élimine ce dossier.

Voir ces explications (2 solutions).

http://forum.macfr.com/index.php?showtopic=27345

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

D'autres exemples pour AppleScript

Assez complet
http://macscripter.net/viewtopic.php?id=36409

Marche correctement (assez ancien)
http://macscripter.net/viewtopic.php?id=15518

Simple (et plus ancien que le précédent)
http://macscripter.net/viewtopic.php?id=11385

Les 3 testés avec Léopard 10.5.8 sans problème.

A vous de voir si ça fonctionne avec Lion.

@+


----------

